# AV Center (Almost) Done



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking Good John.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Why hang it so high? That's going to be tough on the neck. Especially if you're playing video games in front of it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Why hang it so high? That's going to be tough on the neck. Especially if you're playing video games in front of it.


It's not too high. We are back about 14' or more. When you're kicking back on the couch the angle is perfect.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Is the long horizontal space directly below the tv for a center channel speaker? Very nice work by the way.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> It's not too high. We are back about 14' or more. When you're kicking back on the couch the angle is perfect.


That's pretty nice. I agree though, the tv is a bit high and should be lower.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Is the long horizontal space directly below the tv for a center channel speaker? Very nice work by the way.


Yes....in order of top to bottom

Xbox One Kinect (kids don't know it yet)
HTPC
Stereo (Surround sound)
Base speake (big a$$ speaker)

I should be able to get the shelves done today. The kids don't know it yet but they are making them.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Why hang it so high? That's going to be tough on the neck. Especially if you're playing video games in front of it.





Bob Sanders said:


> That's pretty nice. I agree though, the tv is a bit high and should be lower.


I need to get the mantel in....but...we think it's fine. The TV tilts....and when you look at the distance of the couch from it....your head is just about in the right position.

And it's nice for the kids to be able to walk by and not block the view.

The old TV was that high....and it really worked out well when they were playing Wii.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You're doing great. :thumbsup:


Don't let the "it's too high" crowd bother you. They just repeat, rinse, repeat, no matter what.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Uh, no, I've had TVs set up a number of different ways. As a rough measure, anything with bottom of the TV higher than your chin (when seated) will end up being uncomfortable. Yeah, you can compensate some by tilting it down, but it's still higher than recommended. At least it's not over a working fireplace...

But hey, if you like it then enjoy.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> But hey, if you like it then enjoy.


Now isn't this the only thing that matters? :yes:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> I need to get the mantel in....but...we think it's fine. The TV tilts....and when you look at the distance of the couch from it....your head is just about in the right position.
> 
> And it's nice for the kids to be able to walk by and not block the view.
> 
> The old TV was that high....and it really worked out well when they were playing Wii.


If this is just a secondary tv then I wouldn't worry about it, but if you plan on using it as a main movie viewing tv with a nice sound system and all the other bells then I might rethink it.

At the end of the day though, if you're happy with it then that's all that counts.

You mentioned subwoofers... get a couple! It's really great when a bomb blast goes off! I have dual 15" subs and I actually mounted one to the underside of the couch... WOW!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

wkearney99 said:


> Uh, no, I've had TVs set up a number of different ways. As a rough measure, anything with bottom of the TV higher than your chin (when seated) will end up being uncomfortable. Yeah, you can compensate some by tilting it down, but it's still higher than recommended. At least it's not over a working fireplace...
> 
> But hey, if you like it then enjoy.


We have a few tv's around the house but the main viewing tv is a 60 and it's mounted about the height you describe. Perfect movie viewing... but alas I do have kids so I can relate to ddawg.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok.....here is the almost almost finished pic.

Originally we were going to install a glass door over the AV components. Now my wife is thinking we don't need it. I was thinking dust control....she is thinking finger prints....

Now I just need to make (or order) side doors.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I think open shelves might look better than doors.



Besides, you've got to show off that nice work...


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure how well that sub is going to work there. Does it have the ports off the back?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe shelves and NO doors?


After all, you do need to show off your good work... :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bob Sanders said:


> I'm not sure how well that sub is going to work there. Does it have the ports off the back?


Yes, ports in the rear. But the rear stays open for air circulation. If the light is off under the stairs, you don't see anything.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> Maybe shelves and NO doors?
> 
> 
> After all, you do need to show off your good work... :thumbsup:


Thanks....but we don't need any more stuff to dust....

At this point it looks like I'll make my own doors. I want them inset so they have to be exact.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting thing about lighting....look at the difference natural light vs artificial (LED) on the wood color.

Last Night



This morning


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there enough room for that receiver to breathe with the shelf right on top of it? I think mine requires 2-3 inches of clearance above it and recommends more than that.

Looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> Is there enough room for that receiver to breathe with the shelf right on top of it? I think mine requires 2-3 inches of clearance above it and recommends more than that.
> 
> Looking good so far :thumbsup:


I was looking at that. Nice thing about this setup....I have a drill...and a drill bit. It's real easy to put those shelves where ever I want.

There is an Xbox one waiting to go in that empty slot. I wanted to see just how big it was. I think I can move those 2 top shelves up about 1.5".

I based my opening size off my HTPC (item above the sub). It seems the Sony receiver is a tad taller.

Once the kids find out about the Xbox...the Wii may never get used again....except for the skylander stuff....of which the kids have about 75 characters between them.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*About the heat*:

I don't think heat will be a problem for the receiver since you're leaving the back of the shelf open, but if it does seem to be too warm, you can always add a thermostatically controlled fan to draw air across it.

Something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AV-Cabinet-...-thermostat-multi-speed-control-/360327931402

To me, the cable box would be my main "heat" concern, as they tend to put out a lot more heat than most any AVR.

*About the sub:*

I would consider running some PVC piping as a tube from the rear port of the sub to a spot on the top shelf (facing the seating). That way you'll get a bit more out of it.


Just more of my ways to create work... :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> *
> To me, the cable box would be my main "heat" concern, as they tend to put out a lot more heat than most any AVR.
> *


*

No cable box. I only have cable for internet. I use an antenna for TV or stream movies.*


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> No cable box. I only have cable for internet. I use an antenna for TV or stream movies.



In that case, I doubt you'll have any heat issues.... 





You might try using some scrap lumber to make a tube of sorts for the sub, and see if it makes any difference... Might be surprised... But then again, until you close things up in the back room, you may not notice any difference at all...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good. Where are the main left / right speakers going?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Looking good. Where are the main left / right speakers going?


My days of big loud speakers is over. I prefer quality over quantity. 

Surround sound....at 100w potential per channel, plenty of noise 

This is one of them.....and it's so nice to listen to some Enya on my terms


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Luv me some Enya as well.  
The pic is kind of small. What brand are those speakers?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Luv me some Enya as well.
> The pic is kind of small. What brand are those speakers?


Sony.....they are about 3x5....but put our plenty of sound.

Not the best...but the price was right.....free....

Inlaws upgraded and sent their old stuff our way. The receiver does not have HDMI inputs so it's lacking in the true surround sound.

I figure in about another year when my $$ outlay on the house is done we can look at AV upgrades.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dave....as an FYI....I use MediaMonkey for all my music. I've ripped all of our CD's to the HD on our other puter. As soon as I get time, I'm going to move it to my HTPC. 

The reality is my HTPC does a really good job of managing my audio. It has true 7.1 audio but I can configure it for 5.1 and feed that to the amp. So if I play a movie on it, I really don't have to worry if the amp has HDMI


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> Sony.....they are about 3x5....but put our plenty of sound.
> 
> Not the best...but the price was right.....free....
> 
> ...


No way you can take a Toslink from your source to the old AVR? That way you would get full DD 5.1 or 7.1, and DTS if the source and AVR has that capability.

FWIW: If you do upgrade at a later date, be aware that Onkyo has been having major failure issue with regard to the HDMI boards across the entire line (including the Integra line).


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> No way you can take a Toslink from your source to the old AVR? That way you would get full DD 5.1 or 7.1, and DTS if the source and AVR has that capability.
> 
> FWIW: If you do upgrade at a later date, be aware that Onkyo has been having major failure issue with regard to the HDMI boards across the entire line (including the Integra line).


My HTPC does not have optical.

And....I don't think the Xbox One has it either.

Right now I'm trying to find the right drivers for my Blue Ray player in my HTPC to play Blue Ray....one would think Windows 7 would have supported it...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Dave....as an FYI....I use MediaMonkey for all my music. I've ripped all of our CD's to the HD on our other puter. As soon as I get time, I'm going to move it to my HTPC.
> 
> The reality is my HTPC does a really good job of managing my audio. It has true 7.1 audio but I can configure it for 5.1 and feed that to the amp. So if I play a movie on it, I really don't have to worry if the amp has HDMI


Never heard of MediaMonkey. Going to do a search and see if it can beat iTunes. I uploaded my CD's to iTunes and use that. If I want to listen on my main system I just plug my iPod into the receiver using an RCA adapter and I can play my music library or listen to Pandora. I agree on quality vs quantity too as far as audio goes. Hope your completed system is everything you hope for. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

MediaMonkey will create playlists for the iPod


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> *About the heat*:
> 
> I don't think heat will be a problem for the receiver since you're leaving the back of the shelf open, but if it does seem to be too warm, you can always add a thermostatically controlled fan to draw air across it.


Depends on the receiver. My Onkyo in my basement theater is vented on the top and sides, but not the back - it's solid. Onkyo has some ridiculous clearance requirements/suggestions though (I decided to look them up)



> If you install the apparatus in a built-in installation,
> such as a bookcase or rack, ensure that there is
> adequate ventilation.
> Leave 20 cm (8") of free space at the top and sides and
> ...


With the back of the shelf open, that will help a lot - but you still need some space for the heat to get out of the receiver's case. I don't remember if Sony is vented on the rear or not - there are so many connections on modern receivers that it's hard for them to have ventilation area on the rear as well - just not enough real estate.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope, no vents in the rear.

So far I have not noticed any serious heat....but then again, I'm not trying to move walls either with the volume.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> Yes, ports in the rear.


You may lose a little bit of "boom" with the rear ports not reflecting back into the room.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The door into the 'cupboard under the stairs' is a louvered door. It gets back


----------

